# Sketchup 8 Pro - $100 Off



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

For the guys who are still using the free version, here is your chance to buy the pro version for $395. 

http://sketchup.google.com/product/gsup.html

Use this promo code: SUDLQ211

Expires: June 30th


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just curious, what does pro give you over the free version?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

The biggest thing is Layout.

http://sketchup.google.com/product/layout.html

http://sketchup.google.com/intl/en/product/newin8.html


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, there was a video there that helped explain it and I use Home Designer Pro ver 9 and have to import from the main program into layout and it can be a pain sometimes. 

If I get to using Sketchup more I would definitely prefer this arrangement and it would be worth the money.

Thanks,,


----------

